# High Cortisol the Culprit of Graves' Rage?



## davidhjkang

Hello all. For a long time episodes of Graves' Rage have been freaking me out, and I've been obsessing and analyzing every episode, because I want to be able to understand them. I've had anxiety and panic attack issues long before I started experiencing Graves' symptoms, and I know that the general stimulated feeling due to hyperthyroidism definitely was NOT the same adrenaline from anxiety and panic, although it did feel like it had something to do with the adrenals. This really confused me.

Duh, high cortisol levels due to hyperthyroidism. It didn't occur to me that there was another hormone affecting the adrenals. It's common knowledge that cortisol levels are affected due to thyroid disease. After reading a few articles, cortisol is the "stress" hormone. That's why Graves' rage episodes make you feel profoundly physically stressed out. Your cortisol hormones are raging and it needs a release. That's why it comes out in explosive ways and you only feel better after hitting something, screaming, or crying. Exercise, anger, and crying are ways of lowering cortisol due to the release of stress. That's why controlling these outbursts are almost impossible. You instinctively do these things to rid yourself of the stress and by not making those actions, you retain your stress and it's most likely released later anyway. When your cortisol levels are raging, your stressed out! Even if.. your not stressed out. haha.

It's your body that's stressed out, and the nervous, stressful energy release directly affects your mood. Plus hyperthyroidism already has profound effects on your mood and mind. It all just adds up to one ugly episode.

I'm no doctor (obviously). Just an observation I made when reading about cortisol levels, which I should have done a long time ago. What do you think? Is this already common knowledge?

Edit: I just want to add that I'm completely aware that this is nothing more than just a hypothesis. Maybe just some food for thought or something that may be worth looking into further.


----------



## Sandbar

Hi David, I have some friendly advice to throw at ya and I'm hoping some of it can help....

While cortisol issues may be going on, your real problem is that you aren't under the care of a doctor who can help you right now. What did the doctor say who got the TSH result which was under the bottom of the range? Do you have any issues with blood pressure or pulse rate - have you been given a beta blocker to take every day?

If that doc won't be helpful and if it is legal on this board (I'm very new here), I encourage you to ask for recommendations of good doctors in your location so you can get to someone who can help. We are rooting for you!


----------



## davidhjkang

I'm seeing the new doctor tomorrow. My older sister agreed to take me. Hopefully it will go well. I'm going to ask for a the conclusive TRab antibody test and a cortisol saliva test.

Yeah.. I understand I still need professional help. I'm just glad I understand what's going on during these rages as they are the most disturbing part of this entire disease to me. The urge to punch and scream really freaks me out and I'm just glad I know now that I'm not losing my mind. I do understand I still got a long way to go.

My vitals have been in a safe range as of lately, I think I'll be okay but will definitely ask for some if that changes. Thanks for the concern and support sandbar! And welcome to the boards I'm new here as well.


----------



## Andros

davidhjkang said:


> Hello all. For a long time episodes of Graves' Rage have been freaking me out, and I've been obsessing and analyzing every episode, because I want to be able to understand them. I've had anxiety and panic attack issues long before I started experiencing Graves' symptoms, and I know that the general stimulated feeling due to hyperthyroidism definitely was NOT the same adrenaline from anxiety and panic, although it did feel like it had something to do with the adrenals. This really confused me.
> 
> Duh, high cortisol levels due to hyperthyroidism. It didn't occur to me that there was another hormone affecting the adrenals. It's common knowledge that cortisol levels are affected due to thyroid disease. After reading a few articles, cortisol is the "stress" hormone. That's why Graves' rage episodes make you feel profoundly physically stressed out. Your cortisol hormones are raging and it needs a release. That's why it comes out in explosive ways and you only feel better after hitting something, screaming, or crying. Exercise, anger, and crying are ways of lowering cortisol due to the release of stress. That's why controlling these outbursts are almost impossible. You instinctively do these things to rid yourself of the stress and by not making those actions, you retain your stress and it's most likely released later anyway. When your cortisol levels are raging, your stressed out! Even if.. your not stressed out. haha.
> 
> It's your body that's stressed out, and the nervous, stressful energy release directly affects your mood. Plus hyperthyroidism already has profound effects on your mood and mind. It all just adds up to one ugly episode.
> 
> I'm no doctor (obviously). Just an observation I made when reading about cortisol levels, which I should have done a long time ago. What do you think? Is this already common knowledge?


Due to stress from untreated hyper, I am of the opinion your cortisol is out of control (high.)


----------



## CA-Lynn

David,

Four days ago you mentioned that your sister was going to take you to see a new doctor the next day. Not sure which kind, but you were interested in running antibodies and cortisol tests. Did that happen? And was this doctor a specialist?

You've mentioned "Graves Rage" in other posts&#8230;&#8230;but I do wonder if something else isn't going on.

But let's start from square one: Did you have the appointment [I guess it would have been last week] and did they run the special tests? And when will you get the test results?

In the interim, can you refresh my memory and tell me which drugs you are on? Also, since you are likely a young man, are you taking any illegal drugs to self-medicate?

Lynn


----------



## davidhjkang

CA-Lynn: It turns out (as I suspected) that my morning cortisol blood level is high:

25.6 2.3-19.4

Antibodies tests have all came back negative and my thyroid levels have all gone back within range. Looks like I have an adrenal issue in my hands rather than a thyroid issue (possibly thyroid hormones affected by my off adrenal hormones). I've only been taking Lexapro and haven't been using any other drugs.

The doctor was wonderful and she's going to run metanephrine and epinephrine blood tests and referred me to an endo to follow up and see what's causing my adrenals to be outta wack. Wow.. after all that. Looks like I'm on the wrong message boards haha, or who knows maybe I'm not. Maybe my Graves' will become active later in my life, after all I am having eye issues and have TSI still.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Hi, David,

Glad to see it's not that far out of whack. I guess they want to rule out Cushing's?

Here's a good link from the Mayo clinic:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cushings-syndrome/DS00470/DSECTION=causes

Please keep us posted. And good luck to you!

Lynn


----------



## Sandbar

Good luck David! I hope they come up with an effective treatment for you soon. I'm a little bummed though you aren't going to check out the Korean thyroidologists for us though....guess I'll have to find out about them some other way for when I run out of endos in the US :winking0051:


----------



## davidhjkang

CA-Lynn said:


> Hi, David,
> 
> Glad to see it's not that far out of whack. I guess they want to rule out Cushing's?
> 
> Here's a good link from the Mayo clinic:
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cushings-syndrome/DS00470/DSECTION=causes
> 
> Please keep us posted. And good luck to you!
> 
> Lynn


Interesting.. it might explain my new belly fat. Now I'm getting worried LOL. Thanks!


----------



## davidhjkang

Sandbar said:


> Good luck David! I hope they come up with an effective treatment for you soon. I'm a little bummed though you aren't going to check out the Korean thyroidologists for us though....guess I'll have to find out about them some other way for when I run out of endos in the US :winking0051:


Thanks! Me too. My doctor prescribed some diazepam to calm me down until then. Man does stuff really helps..

Sorry! I was looking forward not only seeing Korean thyroidologists, but also seeing a healthcare system in another country to compare to ours (after all of this).


----------



## Lovlkn

What's the next step?

MRI to see if there is a tumor?


----------



## davidhjkang

The endo told her through the phone to order ephinephrine and menophrine blood tests so I gotta take those. Then I follow up with her next week. I'm gonna ask her about an MRI.

I'm thinking about ordering a 24 hour cortisol saliva test. How do those things work? Do you do the test at home and mail it back to a lab? I don't know if I should order my own so I can have the results ready for the endo or if I should wait and wee what they do.


----------



## davidhjkang

Yeah my doctor said an MRI and/or CT scan may be necessary. *sigh* Damn..I'm scared.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Don't be scared. This can be resolved. Save being scared for the REALLY scary things in life.


----------

